# schools arroyo/benalmadena



## elj1979 (Jun 23, 2012)

im moving to benalmadena aroyyo area can anybody please help with schools i have a 10, 7 and 4 year old i would like to send then to spanish school as ive been told this is best also can anybody tell me the name of the school near avenue del mare nostrum and what it is like
thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi I am also moving to arroyo in October. I have 2 young children one who will be 3 in oct and one of 17 months so I am looking for pre schools for my eldest. Would be great to maybe get in touch and meet for coffee with u when I arrive as don't know anyone in the area.
Katy.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

With state education it depends where you live. The local Ayuntamiento will tell you which school is available when you give them your address etc. !0 is quite late to really send to Spanish school as the language problem isnt so easy for them to deal with, but you may get away with it. Altho I did live in Benal, I have no idea what the schools are like and there doesnt seem to be a overseeing body where you can check exam results etc. Mine went to an international school but obviously that costs money - but at least the teaching was more or less in English and they followed the English curriculum.

Jo xxxx


----------

